# Kontakt 6 GUI too small inside FL studio



## azzi (Aug 5, 2019)

Hello I am using FL studio 20 with Kontakt 6, on an extrawide monitor (yea it doesn't help) and I find kontakt really too freaking small, I have to lean forward to see what's happening inside my instruments

Thanks so much for your help !


----------



## brenneisen (Aug 5, 2019)

windows key + "+" to zoom

windows + esc to cancel zoom

or change windows display settings to scale everything up


----------



## EvilDragon (Aug 6, 2019)

Yep, above is the only way since Kontakt doesn't support HiDPI and doesn't have GUI scaling yet.


----------



## Desire Inspires (Aug 6, 2019)

Time to switch your DAW.


----------



## oks2024 (Aug 6, 2019)

Have you tried this: https://www.image-line.com/support/...l/html/plugins/wrapper.htm#wrapper_vstscaling ?


----------



## azzi (Aug 7, 2019)

Desire Inspires said:


> Time to switch your DAW.


Dont remind me the harsh truth



oks2024 said:


> Have you tried this: https://www.image-line.com/support/...l/html/plugins/wrapper.htm#wrapper_vstscaling ?



Yes, it didn't work, at least not without destroying the pixels

thanks guys for the answears


----------

